# Ponyo.



## Automata heart (Apr 2, 2010)

just watched the new studio ghibi film, and LOVED it. i would love to find out what you people thought.
ponyo ponyo ponyo fishy in the sea~


----------



## see ya (Apr 3, 2010)

It was good. Not Miyazaki's best, but still quite good. I wish the plot made more sense at times (like how only one person noticed that the cute little goldfish had a HUMAN FACE), but it was very cute, lighthearted, and beautiful.


----------



## IcySapphire (Apr 3, 2010)

I remember seeing this in the theater and liked it--although it reminded me of The Little Mermaid in some places


----------



## Adriane (Apr 3, 2010)

It's based on The Little Mermaid, so.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It makes my boyfriend twitch whenever I sing the ending song, because I made him watch it with me on Valentine's Day. C: I loved it, he hated it.


----------



## Automata heart (Apr 3, 2010)

lol jessie. my mum and i watched it together and thw whole ending we where singing ~ponyo ponyo fishy in the sea!~ it was not miazaki-sensai's best (sorry if i spelt those wrong.) but i still loved it. its going to be worth $25 to buy. (in N.Z, most dvds are $25.)


----------



## Automata heart (Apr 3, 2010)

Skymin said:


> It was good. Not Miyazaki's best, but still quite good. I wish the plot made more sense at times (like how only one person noticed that the cute little goldfish had a HUMAN FACE), but it was very cute, lighthearted, and beautiful.


i think it was because the other old lady's were a bit gaga, his mum would believe anything, and his friend was a little kid, so not much seems unusual, because when your little, you believe alot.


----------



## Togetic (Apr 3, 2010)

No...just no.

I watched it in Japanese class, and I must say, that it was the most screwed up film I had ever watched. The plot made very little sense and the I reckon the ending went by too quickly. 

The ending song was funny though.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 3, 2010)

Best film in a while.

Mostly because of Lisa's driving skills, and the fact that she's voiced by Tina Fey. :)


----------



## Aisling (Apr 9, 2010)

oh! A thread relevant to my interests!

Ponyo was so adorable and sweet it made my teeth ache. If you haven't seen it yet, though, do not watch the English dub first! I'm serious! In the English dub they reveal right away who Ponyo's parents were, but in the original you only discover this through dialogue, and I thought the scene where Ponyo's parents were confirmed for the audience and you learn Fujimoto's true motivations (that is, he's not just some mean old ocean man) was really sweet. Knowing who they were right from the start would have ruined it. That's a big thing for me for some reason. It's the little things that make it special. Also, the English version of the song in the credits is a travesty.

Another thing of significance to me is how quickly Fujimoto knocked Howl from his position of my second-favorite male Miyazaki character.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 10, 2010)

The Japanese credit song is just as lame and hilarious.


----------



## Spoon (Apr 10, 2010)

I watched movie, while it wasn't the best thing since sliced bread, I found it to be enjoyable. I loved the mom and her driving, and when Ponyo was being JESUSFISH! I probably liked it more because I watched it with a friend.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 20, 2010)

ponyo ponyo ponyo sakana no ko
aoi umi kara yatte kita

ponyo is pretty great


----------



## Saith (Apr 27, 2010)

Why does everybody like sliced bread?!?!

And yeah, I'm gonna watch this as soon as possible.


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 27, 2010)

I still haven't gotten around to watching it yet. I'm mainly watching it for Liam Neeson tbh.


----------

